# Help choosing a waterstone set



## dhmcardoso (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello guys!
I am currently using an edgepro to keep my knives "spliting hair" sharp, mostly because I was afraind of screwing my knifes with a bad free hand skill.
However, I have been studing a lot since and I am now willing to step forward. I will start on cheap knives, as everyone should.

So, I need your help on recommending a 4 or 3 stone set on a $300 budget.
One important comment is that I am finishing on balsa with Cr oxide and bare lather strop. I am sharpness addicted an go through a 10k on the edgepro.
My knifes are a 52100 ultimatum, a 270mm kono hd guyto, a 300 kono Hh suji and a tojiro Dp 120 utility.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sigma (Mar 26, 2013)

Japanese Knife Imports has the best waterstones and water stone selection I've tried.  They aren't the cheapest, but you can definitely stay in budget for three, maybe even four.  They are also very responsive, though more so by telephone than email.


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

i'm actually super behind on e-mails... trying to catch up today... but phone always works.


----------



## dhmcardoso (Apr 29, 2013)

Tanks guys, but which stones do you recommend? not too hard, not too soft.

Daniel/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## dhmcardoso (Apr 29, 2013)

Tanks Benuser.

Wouldn't it be helpful to have something a litle under the 800?

I was actualy thinking about something such as a 400, 2k and 5k.

Best regards,

Daniel.


----------



## anton kudris (Aug 7, 2013)

> I was actualy thinking about something such as a 400, 2k and 5k.


----------



## simar (Oct 17, 2013)

You might want to reconsider the Chosera 400, 1k, 5k progression, don't forget the nagura you get are a 600 grit stone as well.  I like the speed of the 400, it saves me time, the 1k does a good job of cleaning up the 400 saves me time. The 5k does a decent job of finishing a good working edge.  Then strop as desired on balsa with crox


----------



## notswedishchef (Oct 24, 2013)

A great set-up that's budget friendly as well....

500ish grit (Beston, chosera)

1-2k (Naniwa SS, green brick, Chosera, Bester)

4-6K (Sue Hiro, Naniwa SS, Chosera, etc.)

My vote and what I tell my cooks to get is 500, green brick, sue hiro.....great set-up, no frills, does the job...get a stone holder and cheap diamond plate for flattening...and you're in under $300.  You already have a strop...

once you're dialed in with those...you can add specialty stones like a 10k, etc.


----------

